# Garage TV shows



## lateralus (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you guys love to watch garage make over shows?
Which ones do you watch?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never heard of such a thing, so...  no.  

--Bushytails


----------



## vegasjeep (Jul 26, 2008)

never knew they did garage make overs.... come make mine over


----------



## lateralus (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I've heard they have a garage make-over show but you only get it if you have satalite or something. I only have basic cable and there are no garage shows that come on the basic channels that I know of. I was wondering what the shows are like and some of their ideas but it seems as though I'm not the only one missing out!


----------



## shrek (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's see there is: Garage Takeover (I think it only lasted one season) and Man caves will do a garage every now and then I think.


----------

